# NA Tune or Turbo



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Im debating on whether or not to NA tune my KA24E or Turbo it. I was wondering if anyone knows the horsepower of an NA tuned KA with High Compression pistons, rods, Heads, Port Polish, Cams, and whatever it may need? Everyone says why not put a SR motor in it but i believe in there is No Replacement For Dispacement. And since its a SOHC instead of a DOHC, some people have said that the SOHC isnt as good to turbo thats why im looking into NA tuning the KA. Plus its an auto and i dont feel like changing to a manual to buy a SR. Unless you guys have a site where i can get a front clip SR with Auto. Thanks guys if you reply.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hooper0577 said:


> Im debating on whether or not to NA tune my KA24E or Turbo it. I was wondering if anyone knows the horsepower of an NA tuned KA with High Compression pistons, rods, Heads, Port Polish, Cams, and whatever it may need? Everyone says why not put a SR motor in it but i believe in there is No Replacement For Dispacement. And since its a SOHC instead of a DOHC, some people have said that the SOHC isnt as good to turbo thats why im looking into NA tuning the KA. Plus its an auto and i dont feel like changing to a manual to buy a SR. Unless you guys have a site where i can get a front clip SR with Auto. Thanks guys if you reply.


If you stay na be prepared to spend lots of money only to be spanked by a moderately tuned KA-T or SR20DET

Maybe instead of going to usual 'big turbo high boost' road, do some research into the small frame turbo, low boost, quick spool/no lag road that the japanese kei class cars go. That way you can keep the costs down, keep it reliable but still have a bigger power increase than tuning NA


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24E does have more aftermarket for N/A tuning? why not go a/t >> m/t?
i would turbo charge a auto waste of time.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

What would be needed to put a manual trans in an auto?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not to change your plans for your car but in my opinion, it seems wiser to just retire the KA and swap in a CA/SR/RB. when doing an engine swap, the tranny will come with it and it won't take as much work converting to m/t. ca18det, sr20det, rb20/25det, all come turbocharged and cost just a little more than building up a NA KA24E or going KA24ET. just my opinion tho


----------

